# who is ready for this spring turkey hunt?



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

im just about ready the only promblem im having is that i have no where to hunt except westbranch which im a little uneasy about going out there with all the hunters and such few birds.. i mean its better than nothing but can anybody help me out, and one more ? i have no decoy and im gonna just use a box call should that still [email protected]


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

About the decoy I hardley ever use a decoy and they always still come right in I mostly use a slate call.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

you should try out a slate call and pick up a gobble call in past years i have had good results bringing the big boys in making them jealous


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well i just got me a pretty boy decoy i want to see how it works always see it on tv . and i cant wait till season went out to my spot hen was yelpin and birds were gobblin it was nice to hear


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick Draw dont forget you also have Berlin Lake Public Hunting also !There are alot of birds out there !


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOME WERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....

and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling 

just a tip


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Check out the Grand River wildlife area. Used to be lot's of birds there. You can also try the public hunting area next to Mosquito Refuge as it's not that far from the Grand River area. As far as the decoy I rarely use one. But, I must admit, if your hunting a field they can attract birds that are not gobbling to your calls. If your new to turkey hunting field edges are a great place to hunt because you can see a long ways. You will learn that many birds will come in silent and not gobbling their heads off like all the TV shows


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling


Nothing wrong with using a crow call at 10am. In fact it's the perfect locator call for that time of the morning. The problem is using it the correct way. That is to use it sparingly and not sound like a party horn on New Years night!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Snook said:


> Nothing wrong with using a crow call at 10am. In fact it's the perfect locator call for that time of the morning. The problem is using it the correct way. That is to use it sparingly and not sound like a party horn on New Years night!


that it know what you are doing owls dont woot at 10 pre dawn hours olny


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOME WERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....
> 
> and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling
> 
> just a tip


Best bit of advice I have read yet!! I can not say how many time I have had my morning ruined by other inconsiderate hunters. If there is a truck in a pulloff, go somewhere else!!! If you hear someone working a bird, forget about it!!! For crying out loud, all the turkeys ever breed isnt worth the life of one man dead.


Oh and one other thing, turn off the outdoor channel and get out there and scout. I have learned more from an hour of watching and listening to wild turkeys outside, then I will a lifetime of watching turkey show on tv, that crap just isnt real.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> im just about ready the only promblem im having is that i have no where to hunt except westbranch which im a little uneasy about going out there with all the hunters and such few birds.. i mean its better than nothing but can anybody help me out, and one more ? i have no decoy and im gonna just use a box call should that still [email protected]


I hunt public every year. Be considerate and extra safe. One of the other guys recommended getting a gobble call. Gobble calls on public land scare me. I'm always afraid that if i use it, i'm gonna have 10 other hunters trying to sneak in on me. Never have any red, white, or blue clothing showing if you decide to gobble out there.

Good luck


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

well firstflight111 if u here a crow call at 10 am then it might be mee


----------

